# Mes chiens ( my dogs )



## Shayna_France (Jan 21, 2010)

Mon Rott, Sniper:



mon dogue argentin qui sont sourds, Spike



Mon spitz allemand, Louna


----------



## Shayna_France (Jan 21, 2010)

I do not manage to post the pictures !


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

You can hit edit and erase those if you want to try again. There is a sticky on the top of the photo page that shows how to post them. Gotta run for now but looking forward to seeing them. Take care for now.


----------



## Shayna_France (Jan 21, 2010)

can you see the pictures ?


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

I see your pictures Shayna from France!! Your dogs are BEAUTIFUL!  Welcome to DF's!


----------



## Shayna_France (Jan 21, 2010)

Thank's for my dogs !


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

I see them....welcome to Dog Forums!

I love your Dogo!


----------



## Shayna_France (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## Shayna_France (Jan 21, 2010)

Here Lilou my small Yorkshire terrier



Lilou and peluche ( mother )


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

J'adore Spike


----------



## Shayna_France (Jan 21, 2010)

I see that you like my dogo  ? Thanks !!


----------



## Shayna_France (Jan 21, 2010)

I do not know if it is correctly translated but my dogo is a completely deaf dog


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

French-
Accueil ! Le c'est très agréable pour vous avoir ici. J'aime vos chiens, ils sont beaux. J'espère que vous appréciez votre temps ici. 
J'ai utilisé un traducteur électronique pour mon français. J'espère que vous pouvez le comprendre. 

English-
Welcome! It is very nice to have you here. I like your dogs, they are beautiful. I hope that you enjoy your time here.
I used an electronic translator for my french. I hope you understand it.


----------



## Shayna_France (Jan 21, 2010)

Ohhh thank you for the translation in french !!! it is too nice! 

Yes I understood very well what you wrote to me! and I think that for you that should not be easy to understand me 


You all have the very nice air here! and that pleases to me to be able exchanged some words with you!


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Welcome to Dog Forums! Your dogs are gorgeous, absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Shayna_France (Jan 21, 2010)

thank you very much !!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

French-
Ceci est le traducteur que j'ai utilisé. http://www.freetranslation.com/ Vous pouvez l'utiliser pour traduire de français à l'anglais aussi. Quand je l'utilise je dois garde les phrases simples, ou il s'embrouille. Il serait intéressant pour savoir qu'il travaille pour vous. 

English-
This is the translator I used. http://www.freetranslation.com/ You can also use it for French to English. I have to keep the scentences simple, or it gets confused. It would be interesting to know how it works for you.


----------



## Shayna_France (Jan 21, 2010)

Do you have difficulties of understanding me ?


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

I haven't had any trouble understanding you. I think Keechak was offering it in case you ever have trouble understanding us, lol.


----------



## Shayna_France (Jan 21, 2010)

Ohhh , okay , thanks for the translator !


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

you are easy to understand! You have very good english.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I think it is cool that you can speak another language so well. I can speak very little French. My cousin is fluent in French and she has taught me a little but not enough to comunicate.


----------



## Shayna_France (Jan 21, 2010)

Keechak said:


> you are easy to understand! You have very good english.



no ... my english is my is not terrible… I use a good translator ^^

http://www.systranet.fr/


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

> I think it is cool that you can speak another language so well. I can speak very little French. My cousin is fluent in French and she has taught me a little but not enough to comunicate.


I agree, we had to take French for 3 years when I was in elementary school. Unfortunately none of it stuck, I've never been very good with languages, lol.


----------



## Shayna_France (Jan 21, 2010)

English is the language most usually used, after having studied it during all my schooling… it unfortunately remains to me only the bases


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

your dogs are simply gorgeous! Welcom to the forum!


----------



## Shayna_France (Jan 21, 2010)

Thank's pittsabowawa


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 18, 2009)

Your dogs are really beautiful and the pics are great. Thanks for posting them!


----------



## Shayna_France (Jan 21, 2010)

Thank's Blizzard ! 

do I hope that my images are not too large nevertheless?


----------



## BooLette (Jul 11, 2009)

I don't think that your pictures are too large.

I love your dogs, they are all very beautiful.

Welcome to DF!


----------



## Shayna_France (Jan 21, 2010)

Thank's Boolette !


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Wow Your Rott and Dogo are just beautiful! I love the Yorkie and Spitz, but my love is with the "bad breeds".

Welcome! I really enjoy seeing dogs from the other side of the world.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I love your spitz! What a stunning dog!

I can understand you very well.  Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Shayna_France (Jan 21, 2010)

Thank's for my "bad breeds" 

Ohhhh my spitz it's my love ! my baby


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

French:
Accueillir à chien forum, Vos chiens sont beaux. S'il vous plaît apprécier votre séjour. 

Avoir n'importe quelles questions des chiens n'hésitent pas pour demander

English: 
Welcome to dog forum, Your dogs are beautiful. 

Please to appreciate your stay. Have any questions of the dogs do not hesitate to ask


----------



## Kibasdad (Jan 1, 2009)

I love Louna, very pretty dog.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Sniper is wonderful. Look at that sweet honey boy face.  I expected no less.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

chiens magnifiques


----------



## Shayna_France (Jan 21, 2010)

Thank you for this reception! you all are very nice! 

Thank you for my small darling louna and my large sniper!

I would add pictures


----------



## Shayna_France (Jan 21, 2010)

[url]http://i867.photobucket.com/albums/ab236/shayna_france/229096P1060521.jpg[/url] [/ IMG]

[IMG] [url]http://i867.photobucket.com/albums/ab236/shayna_france/p1000910.jpg[/url] [/ IMG]

[IMG] [url]http://i867.photobucket.com/albums/ab236/shayna_france/rotydesneiges.jpg[/url] [/ IMG]


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Je les adore! Ils sont tres mignon! Je m'excuse, je n'ai pas le mode de francais dans cette ordinateur donc il n'y a pas les accents. Je suis allee a Paris souvent donc je peux parler un petit peu de francais. Mais maintenant, je n'ai pas le temps pour voyager ;(

Combien de chiens as-tu?


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Such Beautiful Happy dogs! They are Beautiful, I adore the Rott, I miss mine dearly.


----------



## Shayna_France (Jan 21, 2010)

[QUOTE = Michiyo-Sapin; 717103] Je les adore! Ils sont très mignon! Je m'excuse, je n'ai pas le mode de francais Dans cette ordinateur Donc il N'y un pas les accents. Je suis allee a Paris Souvent donc je peux parler un petit peu de francais. Mais maintenant, je n'ai pas le temps pour voyager; (

Combien de chiens as-tu? [/QUOTE]


thank you very much for your French answer  ! same without the accents you write very well!  

I have in all 5 dogs! 

thank you for all the compliments!


----------

